# boot loop help



## orion19

Can someone help me to get out of a boot loop on my rooted lenovo s6000-f?
I tried using chainfire3D and when it reboot it kept trying to reboot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to boot the phone into Safe Mode?


----------



## orion19

How would i reboot it in safe mode?
Its a tablet by the way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Press/Hold Power button until Google screen shows up, *RELEASE Power button*

Press/Hold VolDn until Android has booted up


----------



## orion19

Ok i tried that and it still wont work.


----------



## orion19

The only button combinations i know that do something on it are:
Power+volDown which is factory mode but its is in what i assume is chinese.
Power+volUp is boot modes recovery,fastboot,and normal.
Power+volDown+volUp is meta mode.
Can someone help me to find out more combinations or help read the factory mode so i can reset everything?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Can you enter the recovery mode?


----------



## orion19

Thank you for trying to help but it says "no command".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

There really isn't much you can do since Lenovo will not help you for rooting the device.

It sounds like the bootloader on your device is messed up.


----------



## orion19

Is there any way to reset it at all?maybe use a computer or something?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Without a recovery mode there isn't much to do.

Unless you can get the device into download mode but I doubt Lenovo added that.


----------



## orion19

*lenovo ideatab s6000-f ROM*

Is there a way to download and reinstall the stock rom for lenovo ideatab s6000-f v.4.2.2 if i didnt back it up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

No need to make a new thread on the same issue.

No. They do not release Android to the public as it is a paid software.

Besides from what you are describing it sounds like you couldn't even get the OS back on there if you tried.


----------



## alpenadiver

Did you backup your ROM before trying to install Chainfire? 
You might get lucky with this thread on how to recover from a softbrick, after installing chainfire.
HOW TO FIX CHAINFIRE 3D SOFTBRICK (This is a Guide, Not A Question) - xda-developers


----------



## orion19

I thank everyone for trying to help but nothing worked.for the last post i couldnt get it to detect my device while in recovery mode.
Will a store repair my rooted device if i pay them or do they not even try to fix rooted devices?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

They might if you pay them.


----------



## orion19

Okay thank you


----------

